# Sticky  King Quad snorkle pics-all hard pipe



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

1. AIRBOX

Here are some pics of how i did my snorkles on the king quad running hard pipe all the way. In the first attachment the top pic shows where i cut the hole in the airbox and use a rubber fitting. I used a 2.5" hole saw to cut the hole and the rubber fitting i used i got from comet kart sales. Here's the link http://www.cometkartsales.com/store/air/boxes.htm Scroll down on this page. It the 23rd item down and it is the longer fitting. You can also use male to female connections between the airbox if you so choose. In the middle pic of the first attachment is where i covered the hole where it takes in air for the stock air box. I cut out a piece of fairly thick plastic bigger than the stock air hole and used self tapping screws to attach it with plenty of silicone to seal it up good. In the second pic is just where you run 2" abs or pvc straight out the airbox to the front and i turned it to left some and then turn it staight up through the plastic


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

2. CVT INTAKE

The cvt intake is pretty easy. I used a 3" to 2" rubber coupling reducer coming out of the cvt straight into a 90 turned to the right then another 90 to turn back forward. Then a small piece of 2" abs run forward to where i turned with another 90 around the shock and angled it up towards where i wanted to come up through the plastic. Then i used a 45 and turned up through the plastic. In the first pic you can see all of this pretty good. The second pic just shows that run this way, you can still use the inner fenders


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

3. CVT EXHAUST

Here's the tricky part. The cvt exhaust on these bikes is not easy to do especially with hard pipe, but here is how i did mine. In the first pic, i used the stock rubber connector that comes off of the cvt exhaust but i cut the outer flange off and tured it to the outside. Then a regular 2" 90 fit inside of it and clamp it down tight. It is turned towards the back of the bike and run straight into a 2" to 1.5" reducer. Then 1.5" 90 to turn back towards the gas tank. Just a very short piece of 1.5" abs and another 1.5" 90 to turn back forward between the gas tank and frame. Then 1.5" abs forward till you get to about the middle of the drive shaft. Then a short 90 turned down and another short 90 to turn and go over the drive shaft. The second pic shows from the left side of the bike where i came over the drive shaft and turned down then tuned back forward angled the right way to run up by the left side of the motor. The third pic shows where i run up by the motor on the left side of bike. It fits between the motor and the back of the footpegs. Just as soon as it passes the footpegs i turned it staight forward again with a 22.5 In the fourth pic i turned back to the right with a 60 i believe and angled back up some in front of the motor and then turned again with a 45 to go to the right side again. If you do this part, make sure you run it high enough to still get to your oil filter! The fifth pic is from right side of the bike again showing where i came through from the left side. I came through in front of the motor and below the header and turned it back to the outside over the cvt intake snorkle amd then back up again.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

4. CVT EXHAUST cont.

The first pic in this post shows where i angled back forward and slightly to the inside with a 45 into a 22.5 and then run back into a 1.5" to 2" and then 2" turned back to the right with a 90 and short piece of pipe and then another 45 straight into a short 90 turned straight up through the plastics. The second pic again shows where i came up through the plastics on the right side, the belt intake and exhaust snorkles side by side. The third pic shows what it looked like from the top side when i was done. You can see when i first did my bike i used 2" to 2" rubber couplers where i came through on the top side and just run up my pipe with 2 90's on top. Also i put dielectric grease in every electrical connection i could find and extended the vent lines for the gas tank, rear differential, and coolant overflow bottle


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

5. FROM SIDE SNORKLES TO CENTER SNORKLES

Here are some pics of how i changed mine from side snorkles and run them to the center. I have also seen pics of some running everything to the center first and there is definitely room there. I may do that if i ever get some new plastics. I just did mine like this for now. I think the center snorkles look better and is more functional(wont go under as easy).


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice work! Thanks for the contribution!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks for posting!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Anytime guys. These KQ's aint easy to do and takes some time. The brutes are a whole lot easier. I did my first brute snorkle a couple of weeks back with the help of MIMB of couse and did the whole thing including dielectic grease and extending the vent lines in a few hours.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

king05 said:


> Anytime guys. These KQ's aint easy to do and takes some time. The brutes are a whole lot easier. I did my first brute snorkle a couple of weeks back with the help of MIMB of couse and did the whole thing including dielectic grease and extending the vent lines in a few hours.


try a kodiak 400... :nutkick:

rep points given! :rockn:


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

king05 said:


> Anytime guys. These KQ's aint easy to do and takes some time. The brutes are a whole lot easier. I did my first brute snorkle a couple of weeks back with the help of MIMB of couse and did the whole thing including dielectic grease and extending the vent lines in a few hours.


For sure! I snorkeled my Brute in 1 day and 2 trips to the hardware store, I had a 2007 450 KQ (stolen:aargh4 that I also snorkeled and the machine was tricky to do, but the CV exhaust certainly gave me a tumor. Good job man:bigok:


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> try a kodiak 400... :nutkick:
> 
> rep points given! :rockn:


I've heard that yamahas are hard to snorkle too.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool...you CVT Exhaust is just like except where it come out...I did a 90 there. I had all hard pipe but noticed it was rubbing a little by the oil dipstick...now i got a piece of flex hose in that one place. I just redid my Air box snorkel a little. As soon as I can get get me a new Red front fender I am doing mine in the center so I don't have the side holes. Mine was already done when I got it so they are not exactly how I would have came out with them but everyone is different.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

king05 said:


> I've heard that yamahas are hard to snorkle too.


yeah look at the link in my signature...


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> yeah look at the link in my signature...


WOW!! That looks like it was a lot of work and a big headache! Oh well, we'll do just about anything to take our quads deep sometimes!!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

how hard is it to just come out in the center?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice work looks good


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

greenkitty7 said:


> how hard is it to just come out in the center?


It doesnt look to be that much harder to do, not sure til i do one tho and i'm not gonna redo mine and have holes in the plastic. Maybe i'll get some new plastic one day and then i'll let you know for sure. Or maybe someone else who already has done this will chime in and let us know.


----------



## Catfan85 (Mar 27, 2013)

king05 said:


> Anytime guys. These KQ's aint easy to do and takes some time. The brutes are a whole lot easier. I did my first brute snorkle a couple of weeks back with the help of MIMB of couse and did the whole thing including dielectic grease and extending the vent lines in a few hours.


Do you have a parts list for the king 750 I'm wanting to do mine in the same way, but I'm new to all this


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Catfan85 said:


> Do you have a parts list for the king 750 I'm wanting to do mine in the same way, but I'm new to all this


Sorry, i do not have a parts list written down. I've been through a few different stages of how my snorkles were done and every time i just bought a bunch of pipe and fittings. Still have several leftover parts too. I still want to one day redo the cvt exhaust in an easier way somehow. If i do, i'll do a rewrite and try to get a parts list.


----------



## FusionAK (Mar 2, 2016)

Hey King05, I hope you're still reading/writing on this site.

Thanks for the explanation, you have one of the best write ups that I have found in my extensive research. 

I have my plastics and CVT exhaust taken off. My question is why did you choose to run your flex hose on the left side rather than on the right by the engine exhaust?? ALSO, does it matter if it is 1.5" rather than 2" hose? Does that affect anything on the exhaust? 

I've got a 2013 AXi PS model.

The pics I included are of an overview, CVT exhaust and the "left" side by my oil inlet.


----------



## Cody1979 (Oct 18, 2016)

Can anyone send me a step by step video in how to snorkel my 2013 suzuki King quad 750 axi


----------



## Cody1979 (Oct 18, 2016)

And what I would need to buy from home depo to do it myself


----------

